# Westside Barbell Bencher



## Travis Bell (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll try and keep a log updated here so you guys have a general idea what I do for my work. At the very least I'll make sure to post my ME work. For those that don't know me, I'm a 23 year old powerlifter out of Westside Barbell in Ohio. Since school is out now, I'm back home in Michigan which kinda sucks but you do what you've gotta do. I've been powerlifting since I was 20. Current best raw bench in the gym is 520 and shirted bench is 725. 

Back and shoulders

Bent Over Barbell Rows

135x15
225x10
275x8
275x8
315x6 - lousy knurling made it hard to hold on to

Rack Pulls - mid shin

315x5
405x5
495x5
585x3 - kept slipping in my hands. these bars suck balls!!
545x3

Dumbbell Rows

85sx10
100x10
125sx10
125sx10 - still fairly easy. I haven't done these in awhile, need to add them in more

H-rolls

45sx10
50sx10
50sx10
50sx10

PecDeck

90lbsx12x4 - rehab to get the blood movin.

Today I decided to make more of a rowing day and then thursday or Friday will be more of a lat day. Just gotta keep changing things up. Looks like this week I'll be benching on Sunday instead of Friday which is cool. It'll be a fun day


----------



## DLDave (Jun 2, 2008)

Any plans to compete this year?  Lexen has an IPA meet in October at the Marriott, which should give you time to get ready at Westside once you're back in town.   Not sure what the turnout will be considering it's only 2 months after the big Pro-Am, but I think they're doing it over 2 days.

And hopefully the rest of the guys here keep an eye on this log.  Not often that you'll see a detailed log from a Westsider, and Travis has insane bench strength and very good all around strength.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm guest benching at the IPA ProAm in august and then actually do plan on competing at the Lexen meet. I'll peak for the ProAm and then I'll have to think about how I treat the Lexen meet. Sometimes I don't back off my training at all in an attempt to peak, I just treat it as another training day. I guess it'll depend on how I do at the pro am


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 3, 2008)

DE Bench

barx12
135x12
added mini bands (+90lbs)
135(+90lbs)x3
185(+90lbs)x3 - thumb length from the smooth
185(+90lbs)x3
205(+90lbs)x3
205(+90lbs)x3
225(+90lbs)x3 - pinkie on the ring
225(+90lbs)x3
225(+90lbs)x3
225(+90lbs)x3

225x25
225x23 - both sets straight weight, no bands

Tate Presses with dumbbells

65sx12
80sx10
90sx10
95sx10

Single Arm Panora Pressdowns

80x12
90x10
100x10
110x10

Straight Bar Pressdowns

120x20
150x15
180x15
200x15

Done. I was fried. I was also handing off to a buddy who was doing shirt work in between sets so it started to wear me out quickly. I was really happy with the speed on my speed sets. For those that have never seen my speed, just do a search for me on youtube for DE bench and you'll find a couple vids.


----------



## DLDave (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you looping the mini under the bench or connecting it some other way?


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 3, 2008)

they are one mini band on each side, doubled up and held down by a 200lb dumbbell on each side

the dumbbell is overkill but we just leave them next to the power rack so we can use the majority of our band set ups without having to pull different dumbbells back there


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 3, 2008)

YouTube Video











an example of my set up


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 5, 2008)

Yesterday was an off day 

Today was a bunch of bicep crap and chest rehab stuff. Just getting the blood moving so I'm ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 6, 2008)

ME Bench

barx15
135x10
added 200lbs chain
barx3
135x3
225x2
275x1
added Phenom
315x1 - 1brd - little difficult to touch as I pulled the sleeves down a little today
405x1 - 1brd - bingo
495x1 - 1brd
585x1 - 1brd
635x1 - 1brd PR - smooth as gravey. haha a very nice clean rep, I was really happy with this one. Now the total chain weight was 200lbs, but some of it was laying on the ground at lockout so we'll call it 150lbs - which puts me right about 785 which is exactly where I wanted to be this week. I'm making better progress than I expected!!

4brd - haha just for you Ryan. I wanted to go straight weight but my partner wanted to keep the chains on there

315 (+150)x1
405(+150)x1
495(+150)x1
525(+150)x1 PR
545(+150)x0 - misgrooved it. The chain began to lay down in a weird fashion and helicoptered the bar a little. I made it a day here on the 4brd. 

Extensions off Pins

185x12
225x8
245x8
275x6 - ok, so exhaustion may have been setting in about now. It was 80 degrees out and 90% humidity. Needless to say we were continually wiping off the bench haha. I sweat like a hog

Cambered Bar pressdowns

80lbsx15x4 - just to kinda relax the tri's a little. 

Done! I am really comming along in this shirt. Depending on how I feel, I may take a raw week next week. I've been heaving around some pretty heavy weight (for me haha) and usually after more than 3 weeks my wrists and elbows start to whine a little, so I go raw for a week and then I"m good to drop the hammer again. If I feel good though I'd like to go straight weight off my chest again and see what I could do. 

Video to come


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 6, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> which puts me right about 785
> 
> FUCKIN' EH,  That's going to put you in the top 5?
> 
> ...


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 6, 2008)

haha yeah it was a hot one today wasn't it?

If I were to bench 800 this year at 242, currently that'd put me in the top three or two. I can't remember. I'm just biding my time. I am always getting stronger and I'll be on top when the time is right. I'm working on the video, I'll post it here and in the training section when I'm done


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 6, 2008)

This is how I roll...







YouTube Video


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 7, 2008)

Totaly flawless.  I also love it when hot chicks hold boards.  WHat's the name of the artist/song playing?


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 7, 2008)

that would be "Snap Your Fingers" by Demon Hunter

haha Kathy has been training with us for awhile, she'll actually probably squat in the 500's her first meet, bench around 275 and pull in the 300's. Very very strong girl


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 8, 2008)

Back and Shoulders

Lat Pulldowns

150x15
180x12
200x10
230x10
250x10
270x10

Dual Pulley Pulldowns

155x12
165x12
185x12
200x12

H-Rolls

45x10
55x10
55x10
60x10 - PR - for my boy Rob

Pec Deck

90x15x4

DB Bench

65sx15x4

Tricep Rope Pressdowns

80x30x2

Done. Stinkin heat. Hard to keep properly hydrated in this weather. haha the bench shirt went right in the washer yesterday after the bench session. Training session went well though. My shoulders are really getting strong which is good because they need to be able to handle the abuse I give them. I'm going to heat up my wrists and see if I can stay good for next week. I'm sure I'll be all set.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 8, 2008)

look you big bastard..in this texas heat we carry around a gallon jug of water adn it's just enough to last us big boys through a workout. Maybe you should consider that too! 

your workouts are sick as hell.. sweet jesus you move that heavy stuff like it's 135.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah I think you're right. its not so much the heat I guess, its only around 80+ but the humidity is so bad you could just take a drink outta the air! so you can imagine I sweat like a hog. Lost lots of water. I'll take a gallon jug in tomorrow with me. 

Thanks for the props bud, you need to get some vids up yourself!


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 9, 2008)

Back and Shoulders

Bent over barbell rows - Mike made me pause these again today off the floor

135x15
225x10
225x10
275x8
275x8

One Arm Dumbbell Rows

90x10
115x10
125x10
145x8
160x8 - gonna be feelin this one in the morning. 

Close Grip Cable Rows

150x12
200x10
240x10
260x10
260x10

H-Rolls

40x10x4 - had to go a little lighter today, my rear delts were still a little tender after last Saturday haha

Dumbbell Bench 

50x20x2

Done. Great workout. Really ramping up the intensity lately which I feel is really going to push me past the 800 mark. took my gallon jug in today as suggested by Ryan haha. Much better hydration


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 10, 2008)

DE Bench

barx15
135x10
added 150lbs chain
135x3
185x3- thumb length from the smooth
185x3
185x3
185x3
225x3 - pinkie on the ring
225x3
225x3
225x3

225x25 - thumb length from the smooth
225x17 haha gettin tired here

Floor Press

225x8 - thumb length 
275x8
275x8
315x8

Panora Pressdowns

80x10
100x10
130x10
130x10

Done. The temp was down today but I swear I looked like I wore my clothes and took a shower haha!Ah well, just makes me push harder!! Speed was freakin awesome today. Mike and I kept the pace up, by the time we were doing floor presses we'd only just hit the 35min mark. Not bad. Lookin forward to getting in the shirt this week!


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 13, 2008)

Lats and Shoulders

Pulldowns to the front - wide grip

150x15
200x10
220x10
230x10
240x10

Pullovers

180x10
230x10
230x10
230x10

Dual Pulley Pulldowns to the front

185x12
210x10
225x10
225x10

H-Rolls
40x10
50x10
55x10
55x10

Reverse Pec Deck

70x10
100x10
110x10
130x10
130x10

Pec Deck

130x15x4

Shrugs

225x10
405x10x3

Done. Wanted to save the rear delts just a little so I'm fresh for tomorrow. I'm feelin like a big bench....


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 15, 2008)

ME Bench

barx15
135x12
225x10
315x3
405x1
added Phenom
500x1 - 2brd
585x1 - 2brd
675x1 - 1brd - Freaking awful rep. I knew it was going to be a bad day right here. Sloppy, no pop and slow as crap
675x1 - 1brd
675x1 - 1brd
675x1 - 1brd - finally a halfway decent rep, but I think my body is just tired of being in the shirt right now. I'll either take a week off of the shirt or go heavy doubles next week. 

3brd Reverse Green Bands

315x5
405x5
500x3
585x1
635x1
655x0 - totally gassed here. I was tired and getting a little angry

Reverse Band JM Presses

225x8
275x8
275x8
275x18 - Mike did 12 the previous set so I had to show him how it was done.....then he did 20!! 

Done. Well the shirt work was no good. Least I got my volume in haha! What I did was try some different form stuff today, part of which included keeping my head down. Baaaad idea. Totally jacked me up. Then I tried to keep my lighter sets on the boards, even though I could touch 585, another big mistake. I shoulda just touched it to my chest. Dumb Dumb Dumb!!!! Oh well, thats how we learn right? I probably will try and do some heavy doubles touching the chest next week and see if that helps. I have video of the 3brd set and some of the Reverse JM presses


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 15, 2008)

Major poundage your putting up, when's the ProAm comp you plan on doing?


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 15, 2008)

August 18 I believe, not totally sure on the exact date . I'll have to look at my form


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 16, 2008)

Back and Shoulders

Bent Over Barbell rows

135x15
225x10
275x8
275x8
275x8

One Arm Dumbbell Rows

100x10
125x8
135x8
150x8
170x8

Upright Chest Supported Close Grip Rows

270x10
360x10
450x10
450x10

H-Rolls

55x10
55x10
55x10
60x10

Dumbbell Bench

70x15
70x15

Done! Good workout. My work schedule switched to where I'll be working every other Saturday so we just decided to start benching on Tuesday. Since I had such an awful workout in the shirt last week, I'm getting back in the shirt this week and doing some doubles. If this week goes well, I'll deload next week. Otherwise I'm going to keep at it til I have a good week. I'll work on uploading the video of my 3brd and JM presses this evening
__________________


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 18, 2008)

E Bench (switched because of work schedule)

barx12
135x5
135x3
225x3
315x3
Put Mike's shirt on to loosen it up
405x1 - not even close to touching
495x1 - not even a 2brd. Man this shirt is tight on me!!! Its a Metal Pro Bencher 56 
switched to my Phenom
495x2 - 1brd (for rest of sets)
545x2
585x2
635x2 - good set, but heavy haha. 

Floor Press

135x10
225x6
315x6
365x6
405x6

Done. My forearm was killin me by the time I was done in the shirt. I'll ice it when I get home. No big deal. Happens every now and then. Today was a MUCH better shirt day for me. Groove was nice, pop was great out of the shirt, speed and lockout was very good. I've got video of the 585, but the memory card was full on the 635 and I didn't know it. Needed to delete some of the crap from last session. I noticed it after I was done, but was much too tired to do the 635 again haha. Kept the volume down a little today in an effort to make sure I didn't over do it since I just did heavy bench 3 days ago. Haven't decided what I'm going to do for next week, I need to sit down and think about it


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 18, 2008)

DE Squat

barx5
135x8
225x8
315x5
added 200lbs chain
315x3x8

RDL
135x6
225x6
315x6
405x6 - all sets were done with all of our chain draped over the bar, but I have no clue how much it weighed. My guess around 100lbs or so

Felt good doin DE squats again. I like the speed. The RDLs were done off a 4in box and were a KILLER. My boy Mike worked up to 495 plus chains for 4 I think. He's got a herniated disk right now that is screwing him up because of some numbness in his right leg. haha still trainin through it though. Surgery is comming soon though which means he'll be out of commission for a couple weeks. Anyways, it was a great workout. I'll be a little tender in the morning I can promise haha.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 21, 2008)

Lats and Shoulders

Wide Grip Pulldowns

160x15
200x10
230x10
260x8
260x8

Close Grip Pulldowns

180x8
220x8
240x8
240x8

Pullovers

180x10
230x10
230x10
230x10

Reverse Pec Deck

90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

H-Rolls

45x10
50x10
55x10
60x10
65x10 - slowly but surely hehe

DB Bench

70x15
70x15
70x15

Done. Great workout


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 21, 2008)

Little catch up on the log tonight guys. My bad 

DE Bench 

barx10 
added 90lbs bands 
135x3 
185x3 - thumb length from the smooth 
185x3 
185x3 
185x3 
205x3 - pinkie on the ring 
205x3 
205x3 
205x3 

255x20 
255x20 

JM Press 
135x8 
135x8 
185x8 
185x8 

Tate Presses 

65x10 
75x10 
75x10 

Done. Pretty decent workout. I figured out what is causing my forearm pain. Its from stretching the wraps too tight on my wrists. I noticed it when I was pulling the first couple wrap arounds real tight. I'll go a little more loose the next while and it should go away. No big deal. I've got a video of the JM's with straight weight. I'll post it later on.
_________________


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 24, 2008)

ME Bench

barx12
135x5
225x5
315x3
405x1
added Phenom
495x1 - 2brd
545x1 -2brd
585x1 - 2brd
675x1 - 2brd
725x1 - 2brd
745x0 - missed bout half way. No big deal. Just gotta keep pushing myself

4brd - raw

495x1 - whoa! this one was fast
545x1
585x1 - little bit of a grinder

had to stop here. I was going to go for 605, but Mike really tweaked his tricep on his previous set. We think he may have partially tore it. The nice thing was he already had an appointment scheduled for today to have the doc look at his back for a herniated disk. I took a very close look at it and felt it before he left and there was some minor swelling around the elbow, but no bruising (although that wouldn't show up for probably close to 30min if it was completly tore) but I think he'll be good to go in a few weeks. He's gonna call me when he hears from the doc. I wasn't thrilled with the training session, but I still hit a pretty good PR on the 4brd. The shirt work wasn't the greatest, I just gotta keep at it. LOL looks like I'll be going raw for a couple weeks regardless though. I've got video of the 725 set. It was pretty strong.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 25, 2008)

Back and Shoulders

missed Monday's workout so had to do back today. Eh, good for a mix up I guess. 

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

180x12
220x10
240x10
260x10
270x10

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows (no straps today)

105x10
125x8
135x8
135x8

Dual Pulley Pulldowns

185x10
205x10
205x10
205x10

H-Rolls
45x10
55x10
65x10
70x10 - PR
DB Bench

75x12x3

Done. Not a bad workout considering I worked all day in 90 degrees and equal humidity. I did not have the endurance I normally do, but it still was pretty good. Lookin forward to some raw benching for the next couple weeks. Turns out Mike just partially tore his tricep. With some ice, ibuprofen and rest, he'll be back at it in 2-3 weeks. What can I say, some guys you just can't keep down


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting that you seem to focus on pulldowns, where I only recently started doing them again (on bench day though). I'm more of a rower.

Your Tate presses are amazing, guess I should keep doing them!


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a pulldown day and a rowing day so I hit both equally. Rowing is good for the upper back and mid back, but not much hits the lower lats like pulldowns

DE Bench

barx15
135x10
added reverse green bands
225x3 - thumb length from the smooth
275x3
275x3
315x3
315x3 - pinkie on the ring
365x3
365x3
365x3

Comp grip, straight weight
275x10
315x10
315x12

Panora Pressdowns

120x10
130x10
140x10
150x10

DB Bench

125x12x2

DB Rollbacks

55x10x4

Done. I did reverse bands for my speed work today because I wanted to take some stress off my wrists and pecs. It was a really nice change. next week I'll go back to regular band set up. I went ahead and lowered my rep out sets as well (as far as rep numbers) to kinda get my body back used to raw benching. Tuesday I'll do doubled monster mini's full range for a single and the week after I'll go straight weight to test my raw again and see where I'm at. After that my new shirt should be here


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 1, 2008)

ME Bench

barx15
135x10
added monster mini's (+110)
135(+110)x1
225(+110)x1
315(+110)x1
405(+110)x1
415(+110)x1
445(+110)x0 - woulda been a PR, but just didn't have it today. No big deal. I met my previous PR so at least I haven't lost much raw strength

Floor Press - straight weight

315x3
405x2
455x1
475x1 - kind of a grinder? Not sure why. Maybe I was tired from the first movement, I don't know. 

JM Press

135x8
155x8
155x8
155x8

Panora Pressdowns

180x10
200x10
200x10
220x10

Done. Ah, its great to be back to raw work. I do enjoy it. Never again will I go more than 3 weeks in my shirt. It just beats me up too much. I had great energy and felt very strong. I haven't decided what I'll do next week. I'm tempted to go straight weight, but not so confident I'll hit a PR. We will see


----------



## DLDave (Jul 1, 2008)

Strong raw benching with those bands, impressive!


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 2, 2008)

Squat 

Well the Grand Traverse County curl Champion was at it again today. I waited for 15min and he was still at it so I had to use the squat machine 

225x10 
315x10 
405x10 
500x8 
585x8 
675x6 

Deadlift - Conventional 

225x4 
315x5 
405x5 
455x3 

DB Bench 

75x12x5 

Done. In and out today


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 2, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Strong raw benching with those bands, impressive!



Thanks Dave! 

Enjoy the video






YouTube Video


----------



## Raz (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Travis, 

Keep up the logging! It's great and the vids you post are keeping me motivated man to bust my bench press.

Question, do you know the specific bands you use will using 'normal bands' be as effective and provide the same results?

I went over to elitefts.com & I cannot purchase the bands bcoz it costs more to ship! )-:

I got regular bands though, 3 different resistances but hell know's what they equate to weight. I tie a double knot round the bar and tie to db's or under my body and keep the band as tight as possible. I feel there is more resitance as the top of the lift but not significantly and I feel nothing else for the rest of the lift.

Many Thanks,

Please keep it up! Props Bro

Raz


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure, normal bands are fine. Its more the fact that there is some form of resistance there, not necessairly how much

Glad you like the video's

ME Bench

barx12
135x10
225x8
315x1
405x1
455x1
500x1 - not my best 500lb rep ever
515x0 - lol this was by far the goofiest rep I've done to date. I dropped it down real nice and then started to stop it like right off my chest, and then touched. What an odd rep. Thought about taking it again, but figured I might just come back to it next week

405x6
405x7 - good reps, least I met my rep PR for 405

JM Presses

135x10
185x8
185x8
185x8

Panora Pressdowns

120x10
140x10x3

Done. Not too shabby of a workout. Forearms finally feel just about 100%. It took a little longer for them to heal this time given that I'm back in the shop 50hrs a week and you just kinda use your arms for twisting and turning stuff all day, not real conducive to healing tendionitis but its all good now. I've got video of the 500, 515 and the rep sets. I just laughed after the 515 set. Weird. I'll get it and more next time. Next week will be 2brd raw since that seems to be where I'm missing weights. Off the chest I'm great. In fact after I did my rep out sets I commented that I should have done them off a 2brd. Oh well. 

Hopefully tomorrow I won't have to deal with any curl jockey's in my way for the squat rack.....


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 8, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 8, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> Squat
> 
> Well the Grand Traverse County curl Champion was at it again today. I waited for 15min and he was still at it so I had to use the squat machine



 Couldn't you just kick him off it? At the very least you could leave it at, "This is a power rack, it's made for lifting heavy weight safely, unless you're going to curl more than I'm going to squat, please don't curl here."


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 9, 2008)

lol yeah I s'pose I could have done that

Squat Day

135x8
added purple bands
225x3
315x3
405x3
405x3
405x3
405x3
455x3

Rack Pulls

315x3
405x3
405x3
500x3
545x3
585x3

Reverse Pec Deck

90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

DB Bench

75x12x4


----------



## Raz (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow look how smooth you brought down the weight on your attempt. I notice a diffrence perhaps that's becuase you done some reverse band work ah well hope you nail the target next time. 

What do you do for a general warm-up Travis? I know I'm good to do 5-10mins of cardio and I do mobility for the whole body, some stretching & activation work. I would just like to hear it from the horses mouth what a pro bencher may do before the actual workout.

Thanks dude


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 10, 2008)

Really all I do for warmup is what you see in the workout. If I feel really stiff for whatever reason I'll stretch out with some bands for 5 or 10min and throw some liniment on the shoulders and elbows but thats about it. 

I like cardio almost as much as Built does hahaha


----------



## Raz (Jul 11, 2008)

'I like cardio almost as much as Built does hahaha'

HAHA yea cardio sucks probably because my gym is in a garage I feel the need to do a light cardio activity before I begin the workout.

Core work? Do you do any? I'm guessing all the work you do is revolved around improving your bench hence the only reason for dl and sqaut is hormone release and perhaps balance/injury prevention. Do you feel much core work will carryover to your bench? I know westisders swear by it to push up their squat/dl. After my shitty bench my 2nd weakness is probably my core.

Right lastly this is important, is there any (Drug-free) westsiders you can reference me to show how much they improved their bench? (obv you are not drug-free right?) and I'm guessing westsiders over 250+ lbs with over 500lb benches are users. I just need a realistic goal I suppose because most of the info I get off the internet are based on the users. 

In fact very lastly, thank you for enlightening me into what such a lovely exercise lat pull-DOWNS are. Seee I learnt a great deal from you already just by implementing these again. Most people in this industry will diss pull-downs and say go with pull ups. Pull-UPS are tremendous but I was stalling at around 5-7 reps and felt I couldn't get nothing else out of them instead of listening to people rant how piss poor the lat-pull is I gave them a go because you have them as a mainstay in your routine. (I dont have the lat station - I use my pulley machine with the rope attachment this stresses my lats fairly well I can now use them for high reps as my assistance work and just through doing these over 3 sessions I feel a difference in lat size already!!) I can only hope this exercise will carryover to my bench press and promote future gains. 

Lesson learnt - Never rule out a single exercise no matter what anybody says - try it, it works, KEEP IT!! Many thanks Travis


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually I've been drug free my entire life. I have just never really felt I had a good reason to use. At this point in time, its easier for me to just keep track of my diet and focus on my lifting rather than steroids.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jul 11, 2008)

If they're stronger than you, they must be on the gas, right?


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL Yeah I do get that quite often


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 11, 2008)

oh and in reference to your question about an example of how much a lifter raised their bench (since I am a drug free lifter) I began with a 360lb raw bench and 470 shirted bench. Now I have a 500+ raw bench and a 700+ shirted bench

I've been told ever since I got into this sport that I would never reach my potential without using. And every time I was told that I just said - watch me. Only you decide you own limitations. If you get it in your mind that since you don't use you'll never bench 500, well then guess what, you probably won't. But if you bust your butt day in and day out, eat like a freaking horse to the point of being sick and get some good coaching, the sky is the limit. I can bench whatever I want to, the only question is, how much do I want it?


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 12, 2008)

DE Bench

barx12
135x10
added mini bands (+90)
135x3 - thumb length from the smooth
185x3
185x3
185x3
225x3 - pinkie on the ring
225x3
225x3
225x3

2brd - Straight Weight - Pinkie on the ring grip

315x6
365x6
405x6 - Just wanted to get a feel for these before I get to them on Tuesday. Felt very good, I've got alot left in the tank here

Tate Presses

75sx8
85sx8
95sx8
105sx8

H-Rolls

45sx10
50sx10
55sx10
55sx10


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 15, 2008)

ME Bench

I had a little different set up today because Mike had to go in for a exam to have a slightly herniated disk looked at. So I called another friend of mine and had him hand out to me. I got my new shirt in yesterday, but I'm thinking the sleeves are waaay too big so I may have to send it back. means I'll be wearing my old Phenom for the ProAm but no big deal. I think that shirt is good for at least 700

barx12
135x10
225x8
315x5
added 2brd
405x3
455x1
500x1
515x1
525x1
525x0 - wasn't satisfied with the first rep at this weight so I tried it again but couldn't get it

Floor Press - Thumb length from the smooth

315x5
405x3
435x1 - just a nice quick rep

DB Rollbacks

50x8
65x8
70x8
80x8

Done. Not a bad day. I've got video of some of the 2brd sets and the last floor press set. I'll put them up later


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 15, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 17, 2008)

DE Squat

barx3
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x3
455x3
500x3
500x3
500x3

All sets were done with straight weight off a parallel box. 

Conv Deadlift

315x3
405x3
500x3
500x3

Done. In and out in just under an hour but still a pretty good workout. I've gotten back to really enjoying squatting again.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 17, 2008)

Back and Shoulders

Bent Over Barbell Rows

135x12
225x10
275x8
275x8

Close Grip Pulldowns

170x10
200x10
200x10
200x10

One Arm DB Rows

125x10x4

H-Rolls

50x10
60x10
60x10
60x10

DB Bench

65x12x2

Pec Deck

90x12x2

Done. Not a bad day. Heat was really bustin me today. Humidity was just ridiculous. Needless to say I was smellin a tad fresh by the time I got out LOL. 

On a side note, I think I'm going to get a power rack and bench and start getting set up at home. I'm tired of working with crap when I have plenty of space here at home to work with.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 19, 2008)

DE Bench - took a page from Vin's book and just used straight weight today

barx12
135x12
225x3 - thumb length from the smooth
245x3
245x3
275x3 - pinkie on the ring
275x3
315x3
315x3

2brd Comp Grip

315x10
315x10 - I'm trying to strengthen my 2brd press without going too heavy on DE day

JM Press

135x10
185x8
185x8
185x8

Panora Pressdowns

150x10
150x10
150x10
150x10

Done. I liked the straight weight. It moved alot faster off the chest than I thought it would, but I definatly could tell a difference benching off the other bench at the gym. Its a little wider and much more firm so you get a better set up that way. The top end weight wasn't much different than when I use the bands but I did like the straight weight. Might do it next week as well. 

Tuesday I'm going to get in the shirt for probably my last heavy session (geared wise) before the ProAm. My new shirt was a little too big in the sleeves so I'm going to use my other Phenom. I'll probably use 635 for an opener and 675 for a second and shoot for 700. This week I'd like to take 635 and 675 full range and I'll save the 700 for the meet


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 22, 2008)

ME Bench

barx12
135x8
225x3
315x1
405x1
added Phenom
495x almost touch
585x1 - comfortable touch
635x1 - good rep. I'll keep this as my opener
675x0 - missed bout halfway up. I touched too high but instead of over working myself and taking it over and over again (as I have a habit of doing) I decided to just let it slide. I'm still pretty confident in this weight. 

3brd Raw

405x2
455x1
500x1
545x1 PR grinder too haha

DB Press

125x10x3 - Just couldn't grind out a 4th set. I was really getting tired

Tate Presses

65x8
80x8
95x8
105x8

Panora Pressdowns

80x10
100x10
130x10
130x10


Done. Not a bad pre meet workout but I am definatly looking forward to getting a properly sized Super Duper Phenom. I really liked the look of that shirt and think it'll serve me well in October. I've got video of some of the shirt sets, some of the 3brd sets and the Tate Press sets. Benching on a different bench today made a big difference. I felt real solid even though it was the first time in about 3 weeks that I'd had 675 in my hands. Thanks to APT (and theWicked!)though my wrists feel awesome! For anyone who thinks all wraps are created equal, you haven't tried the APT Convict Pro's. Some sweet wraps. I really feel that the more I bench on a proper bench my form will come back to me

I'm getting my mojo back.....


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 22, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jul 22, 2008)

675 with no side spotters in a commercial gym is not the thing to do.  Be careful, man.  Be careful.  Last thing you need is a belly dump with no spotters, or worse yet, a face plant.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 22, 2008)

I had side spotters, they were just far enough back that they didn't make it into the video. I hate it when guys touch the bar and throw me off balance. 

lol a face plant would definatly do me in


----------



## DLDave (Jul 22, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> For anyone who thinks all wraps are created equal, you haven't tried the APT Convict Pro's.



Granted, I've not tried many wrist wraps (old Inzers, Black Mambas, and Convicts), but I can't imagine anything providing much more support than the Convicts.  I'd like to give these a try in the knee wraps but think they'll be too much.

Are you doing the Lexen meet in October, or something else?


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 22, 2008)

Lexen meet. 

As for the wraps, I'd encourage you to give them a try if you have the funds. they can provide a ton on your squat

You just can't crank them down like you would the Inzers (nor do you need to) Don't try them close to a meet though or they will probably cause some depth problems.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 26, 2008)

DE Bench

barx12
135x8
225x3 - all sets done pinkie on the ring
275x3
275x3
275x3
315x3
315x3
315x3
315x3

DB Skull crushers

65x8
70x8
70x8
70x8

Straight Bar Pressdowns - close grip

100x12
140x12
180x12
180x12

Done. Today I did speed work exactly like Vin does. Slow on the way down and exploding on the way up. Reason behind it was I figured if I need to focus on getting my form back, slow and controlled on the way down would be a good idea so I could focus on pushing up with my belly and driving with my heels. They felt slower than they looked on video. I'll probably eventually go back to 3 reps in 3 seconds but for now this is working quite well.






YouTube Video


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been a little lax on this log and for that I apologize. I'll get back on it after the ProAm. I've been a little focused on my training and work lately. 

Here's some video of what I've been doing






YouTube Video


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 6, 2008)

Umm, yeah you're ready.  I'm going to see if I can come down for the Saturday session.


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 25, 2008)

Well my work paid off! I hit the 700lb bench on Saturday. I was back in the gym today. Time to work towards 800!






YouTube Video


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 25, 2008)

Back and Shoulders (ON TO 800!)

Back Bar Pulldowns

150x10
170x10
180x10
180x10
180x10

Reverse Band Pulldowns
Green Bands - 8 sets of 10

Chest Supported Rows

About 8 sets with varied grips, purple bands plus 500lbs weight

Kettlebell Bench with Bamboo bar

16K kettelbells with monster minis holding them for 5 sets of 12

H-Rolls

45sx10x4

Reverse Pec Deck

80x10x4

Face Pulls with the sled

300'x4

Tricep Extensions with the sled

300'x2

Done. This workout actually took me a little more than an hour and a half LOL. I was at Westside and had some time to kill so I just kept going. I'll take tomorrow off and hit up some bench on Wednsday


----------



## DLDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice meet Travis!  Way to push through that sticking point to get it locked out.  Been following your meet commentary over at the other place.  Welcome to the big boy weight class!


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> Well my work paid off! I hit the 700lb bench on Saturday. I was back in the gym today. Time to work towards 800!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You are one impressive dude.


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! LOL yeah I may just stick in the 275 class for a couple meets. I hate cutting weight

ME Bench

barx12
135x8
225x3
315x1
405x1
455x1
500x1
520x0 - weird groove. LOL it takes me a week or so to switch from my shirted groove to my raw groove

Football Bar Bench

135x10
225x10
315x8
405x4
405x5

Rack Press - Pretty close to full range, I just brought the bar down to my belly where I'd bench in my shirt so I could focus on my triceps
275x8x4

Kettelbell Extensions

16Kx8x4

FRIED!! I really pushed the pace today. No slacking off for me. I'll take one more week raw and then its back into the shirt. Not completly sure when my next meet is now. I'll just do whatever Lou would like me to do.


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 30, 2008)

Thursday I did a bunch of rehab stuff, there was no way I was going to be able to squat. I was really sore in my shoulders and pecs

DE Bench

barx12
barx12
135x8
135x8
225x3
315x3x8 - took a little extra time warming up today since my shoulders were still a little sore. 

3brd

315x8x4 -  comp grip

Panora Pressdowns

60x10x4


----------



## Travis Bell (Sep 1, 2008)

Monday

Reverse Band Pulldowns
Choked purple, pink and black bands

4 sets of 15

DB Bench

70sx12x4

KB Bench (16K)

4 sets of 10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

150x10
180x10

Close Grip Pulldowns

180x10
180x10

Close Grip Chest Supported Rows

270x8x4

H-Rolls

35sx10x4 - did these on the chest supported row. I actually felt them alot more this way


----------



## Travis Bell (Sep 3, 2008)

ME Bench

*slept through my freakin alarm today and had to go in with the 5pm crew

Floor Press with 5 sets of chain (225lbs)
135x4
225x2
315x1
365x1 - 50lb PR Somewhere close to 600 at the top. Not to shabby

Reverse Green Band 3brd (Jay was doing these so I figured what the heck I'll jump in)

315x3
405x3
500x3
585x3
675x3 - tried to touch these low so they mimic my shirt groove

Panora Pressdowns

80x8
80x8
90x8
100x8

KB Extensions

24Kx10x4

Pec Deck

100x10
140x10
160x10
180x10

Done. Not to bad. I'm looking forward to breaking in a new shirt next week. I think I'm going to do a tune up meet in November and then head down to Tennesee for a meet in December with the team.


----------

